# Abu dhabi



## sjennings1

I all,

Looking for some advice......

Im looking at a new career. The options for relocation are Abu dhabi and Dubai.
Questions I have:
Which one is currently performing better (economically) that is?
Which one is less expensive to live, ie apartment rental etc?
My girlfriend is a teacher who would relocate after a bit later, which one is better for international teachers?
Are they both tax free, I know there are unexpected tax's I mean proper tax on income?

Your help advice would be great......need it!

Thanks 

S


----------



## Jynxgirl

There is a sticky in the dubai forum, that you should read over. 

Dubai vs Abu Dhabi is a personal preference. 

Economically, Abu Dhabi is dong better and because they are the ones with the oil, they are always going to be doing better from here forward, imo. 

Only an hour or so apart but quite different. May want to come for a ten day vacation and do few days in each. Abu Dhabi more expensive for accomodations but slower lifestyle so spend less. Dubai lower rents, but more expensive things to do. 

International schools tend to be the same in either place. Accomodations provided and similar pay. 

Same country, UAE. UAE doesnt have 'taxes' so to say.... 

Keep in mind is illegal for unmarried people to live together.


----------



## sjennings1

Hi Jynxgirl and thanks for the response, very helpful. 

I'm steering more to Abu dhabi, I thinks it's the better economy. 
I hear that Abu dhabi is much stricter, is this the case? 
Yea I have noticed that the rent seems to be more expensive in AD, any idea why?

Thanks again


----------



## Jynxgirl

Dubai invested and was booming, building way beyond what was needed, and unfortunatly, so many projects are now being completed that really SHOULD NOT BE COMPLETED but abu dhabi stepped up and is putting the money into completing them instead of just having half built buildings all over dubai. So as these continue to be finished, it just further is dropping rent. Abu dhabi didnt do this. They built only as needed and slowly. They didnt have an over supply during the 2008/2009 crisis, so didnt experience the drop that dubai did. As more comes available in the outlaying areas, it is forcing the rents to start coming down a little in abu dhabi, but still not going to be anywhere near what dubai rent is. 

Supply and demand. Abu dhabi planned their city better.


----------

